# Forgotten Romantic Era Adagios/Andantes (5th in a Series): Elmas Piano Concerto 3



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The Adagio of the Piano Concerto #3 of Stephan Elmas (1862-1937) is both an incredibly beautiful piece and an interesting mix of early and late romantic era music. On first hearing the main theme/melody that opens the work, you would bet that this is a composition of the early 1800s, but the development section is more in keeping with the late 1800s. This concerto was actually composed in 1900!

Elmas was an Armenian composer who kept company with composers/performers such as Liszt, Anton Rubinstein and Jules Massenet. He was also a performer, playing his own works in addition to Beethoven, Chopin and Schumann. In later life he became increasing hard of hearing and became somewhat of a bitter recluse for a time.






http://www.talkclassical.com/42454-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/42574-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

Forgotten Romantic Era Adagios/Andantes (3rd in a Series): Bennett Piano Concerto 1

http://www.talkclassical.com/42646-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Opinions on the Elmas' Third Piano Concerto?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I am now listening to this. It sounds promising, however, I will report back after complete.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Okay, I've heard enough of this Mozartian piece of.... my mother always told me, if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything at all... I could never recommend this concerto.


----------

